# Jobs for Indians in Australia



## amol_kk84

hi,

I am planning to apply for an Australian work Visa in the coming months. I am a Software Engineer with approximately 6 years of work experience. My profession is listed under the Australian SOL.

I am just curious that even if I get a work visa in AUS would the Australian companies wait for my 3 months notice period(with my current Indian organisation) to get over? What is the average notice period in Australian companies?

Please let me know.


----------



## Mish

I highly doubt they would wait 3 months! Also could be hard trying to get a job when you aren't in the country.

Generally in Australia we give 2-4 weeks notice for leaving a job.


----------



## amol_kk84

Thanks Mish...this has been the problem with most of the IT companies in India. I am really frustated since it brings down my chances by around 75%. 

I think doing technical International certification should help my case a little bit. Do technical certifications have a value in Australia?


----------



## Mish

I am not sure as don't work in IT but generally after a few years of finishing uni they are looking at your experience and not your degrees. The degrees can help but it is the experience they are more interested in


----------



## chicken999

I have an Indian friend who works in IT he tells me there have been major redundancies in his field but he does work for government when I asked why doesn't he go work in private sector he says it's even harder there and money is less and everybody is going on contracts which has less job security. This is in Brisbane I hope it's not the same everywhere but pls do ur research carefully before deciding where to settle to inprove ur employment chances . Good luck and wishing u success !


----------



## scattley

IT work is drying up in Australia - most jobs are being sent overseas where salaries are cheaper. As mentioned above - unless you are a CEO level, no company is going to wait more than 4 weeks for a new staff member to start. Even if you get a visa to come without sponsorship - its doubtful you will get a FT job within even 6 months of looking.


----------



## tasvir

Dear All,

What is the procedure for applying for a Work Visa ? How does it work ?
Does the applicant need to secure a job first and then apply for a Work Visa while still being in the home country ?


----------



## tasvir

Thanks Mate for your encouraging comments on the prospects.


----------



## ipsdhindsa

Hello All

I got medicals today in visa class 489. how long visa will take after submitting required documents???


----------



## gssanthu

*Travel Trade job*

HI,

My self Santhosh, from India i want to apply for PR visa for Australia,
i have done my graduation & Post Graduate diploma in tourism,
i have 6 years experience in travel trade. especially in ticketing.
presently working as branch incharge for pvt ltd.

will i get good pay out jobs in Australia ? for travel industry .


----------



## Mish

I don't think PR is available for jobs in tourism in Australia (but I may be wrong) as it is not a skill shortage in Australia.

I think ticketing jobs are about 45,000 a year (before tax). 

If you are looking for a job in travel agencies like flight centre it is is very hard to get into flight centre. Flight centre only employ 2 lots of people (generally) 1/ those that have a lot of travel experience or 2/ those that have completed a tourism degree with flight centre travel academy. Anyone else it is very rare to get a job with them. Also after the first year you are paid commission only and you have to earn a specific amount too, to pay for your chair. So you could earn 35,000 but then you could earn 90,000 hard to say.


----------



## Alice8

Hi, I just wanted to bring an update to this thread because I recently worked in an IT company with Indian web developers here in Sydney. They had very good jobs and told me that basically, lots of startups or bigger companies find it hard to find certain profiles here in Australia, and they're willing to sponsor you if you have these skills. In the company where I was working, they were building a full website based on Ruby on Rails, and they needed a big team of Ruby specialists that they couldn't find here. That's why they hired my Indian colleagues. So I guess if you specialise in something and you contact an IT company that needs your skills, you still have a good chance to get a job.


----------

